# Victorian heading down to Tassie Feb23-Mar1 '07



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Taking some hard earned leave and heading down to the Apple Isle, arriving this friday. Taking the car and yak over. Still debating between taking the espri Vs taking my cheapy fibreglass SIK, incase someone tries to knock it off.

If anyone has any favorite areas I just have to try, or wants to hook up for a fish, feel free to let me know wither here or shoot me a PM  You can also get me on 0425 792 714 if teeing up a fishing session.

I've never been before, but no-one seems to have a bad word to say about the place. Love to try a bit of salt action, estuary and definitley a crack at the trout. Will be taking the fly rod too.

Cheers for any help,
Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Dave, we're off there in March aswell...pity ya back by then. There's a lotta water to paddle, if ya got a week and want to do salt and fresh ya probably got to get a plan and stick it. Heaps more sea run trout than in Vic though...so ya may not have to go inland to come across some beaut trout fishing. A couple of suggestions from what I've seen. Trip one, off the ferry and do the drive down south to the Huon River area. Fish the salt and estuaries around: Cockle Creek, Dover, Esperance and Lune and then work the Huon River itself over. That area is magnificent, ya looking at trout, atlantics, bream, aussie salmon, flatties, squid plus more. You could even leave bit a day or so early and fish a trout only water on ya way back north to ferry outta there. Trip two, off the ferry and over to Strahan. Probably a little more risky with the wind and also a bit more touristy. But ya Macquaire Harbour for windless days (careful around Hells Gates at the entrance) and The Henty River for windy days. Again ya pass some great fresh water which ya could fish on ya way back north to the boat. Trip three would be a couple of days at Arthurs Lake, then over to St Helens for the salt of George's Bay. Add trev's into the mix apprently they get some thumpers. A bit more of a drive between the two..but do-able after a morning fish then pack up and drive before setting camp. There's plenty of other options though....the Tassie paddlers will no doubt set ya up with more info. Re a night on the Spirit, maybe take a pillow/sleeping bag onboard with ya and head to the uppermost deck for a kip. There's a 101 snorer's at it down where the seats are. Ya also need a tas fishing license for fresh but not salt.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Mushi ... what an opportunity, and some fantastic options put forward by Poddy sounds like some dream runs there mate.
looking forward to your trip reports on this one.

Good luck...


----------

